# Dog owners please help



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi
Please help. My dog is a lab cross and if I go out apparantly he barks and barks. My next door neighbour is starting to complain and as it is a semi detached it is bad. I am friends with this guy and don't want to lose the friendship. I have already tried a bark alarm which didn't work and a bark collar, which he ate! Other than getting rid of him     or being a prisoner in my own house, has anyone else solved this problem?


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah sorry to hear that hun, my neighbours dogs are the same but I have got use to it so it doesn't really bother me anymore.

What I did with our dog, although she was a pup, was leave her for say 5mins and then extend it to 10mins and so on. When we left we would leave her a treat, kong or treat ball to distract her. 

This did take a little bit of time as they have to learn that you are going to return so starting short sessions work with the gradual increase.

Not sure if its something you would want to try because I don't know the amount of time you have to 'solve' the problem.

How old is your dog? 

Hope I have helped so what 

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Where is she left Carebear?

Lottie used to be terrible if she was shut in a room - although this is the advice often given.

I worked out that she was OK if she has the run of the house, and can see out of the window and wait for me to get home. 
We have a ritual where I leave her a biscuit in the lounge, but I also get her to sit on the chair by the window and give her another. Then when I leave she goes and gets the one in the lounge. By which time I've gone.

This works for us and she settles. But she HAS to be able to see out or she gets very fed up.

xxxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Thank you for your replies. 
He is about 3 years old and is shut in a room as he chews and wees and poos if given free reign. Although its been a while since I've tried this, so may be worth trying again. Have looked on Internet for bark alarms and may give this another try too. He is such a lovely boy and I know its prob separation anxiety, but I can't stay in forever!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mmmm - its a risk giving them free reign. Maybe Lottie is claustrophic!! If I shut her in the kitchen she would wee and poop, damage the units, even bit the wall through to the brick   . I remember letting her have the whole house and expecting to come back to chaos but no...................


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have the opposite problem  monty is fine when we are out as he has a crate and likes it. But he barks at the slighest noise when we are at home! And it is very annoying and I am sure my neighbours get annoyed

I hope you get some advice carebear 
X


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

There was an It's me or the Dog program about a similar problem. It was partly separation anxiety and partly that the dog was bored on its own. Do you have some chewing toys (puppy kongs filled with the food sprays they sell to go with it are fab) that your pup can play with whilst you're out? 

The suggestions of how to get your dog used to you leaving are really good. The dog trainer on the programme also said don't make a massive fuss when you get back as it highlights to the dog that they've had a tough time. You should go into the house and sort out your bag/coat/shopping before making any kind of fuss of the dog, and even then it shouldn't be too enthusiastic.

I'm lucky as ours only bark if they're desperate to be let out or if someone goes past the front window (we're on a country lane so not too often) though they sometimes disturb me when I'm trying to sleep off a nightshift. I find they're better if I've worn them out with a long walk before leaving them as they then tend to sleep for hours on end. 

Good luck with it, it must be stressing you out worrying what he's like when you're not there. 

Cathie x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I am sorry you're having this trouble Carebear, particularly as I know you value your neighbours friendship and a barking dog can put a strain on a neighbourly relationship.

My friend is a dog psychologist!  (His intervention when I got Teddy guiding me through the process of puppy-hood is why he's so good now ) and he has a website which may have some interesting bits of informaton on it.

http://www.problempets.co.uk/default.asp

Don't ring him for a consultation though unless you are insured as he is VERY expensive!  If you have Petplan then you are covered for his treatment. I was thinking it could be that LR arriving has disturbed him too and made him feel a little insecure?

Hope you get it sorted soon.

Axxxxx

/links


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Ah thanks guys. Em, I will try today to give him the free run of the house and see how that goes    . 
Also think the chew toys are a good idea to keep him busy. He has the free run of the house when I'm in and sleeps in a bed beside mine, so the only thing I'm bothered about is chewing something he shouldn't and wee and poo (however that can soon be cleaned up as I know he will only do it in one place.) I've also sent for a bark alarm as well. It doesn't really matter whilst neighbour is at work, but he comes home early on a Friday and I go out to my Dads and then he came back from his mums and I was out again  . I have said to let him out in the garden if he is in when he barks, but maybe I need to say this again. I could have done without it on getting home last night as LR had a tantrum and it would have been nice to have a 'Hi how was your weekend, what you been up to?'........ but no.
Think you may have a point Amanda about the arrival of LR as I am actually home a lot more as off work and I guess he has got used to us being around. I will have a look at that site as well. 
Thanks all of you, will try it all!


----------

